# Médecin refuse ordonnance.



## Nina. (22 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'espère que vous allez bien!
Suite à la signature d'un contrat, je demande au PE de me fournir les ordonnances habituelles (doliprane, solution de réhydratation, liniment,  bepanthène....) . Après rdv mensuel chez le médecin, la maman m'apporte une ordonnance et me dit que le médecin ne veut pas lui donner l'ordonnance pour la pommade de l'erythème fessier ni liniment. Le Dr. a écris sur l'ordonnance "voir avec les parents" LOL 
C'est la deuxième fois que ça arrive à ce parent. Pour son premier enfant, ça a été dur d'avoir une ordonnance pour ces choses là, et maintenant un autre médecin lui fait le même coup avec son deuxième bébé.  
Du coup, si elle a mis sur l'odonnance "pour la pommade d'erytheme fessier et liniment voir autorisation avec les parents", pensez vous que c'est valable? Je trouve ça ridicule, le temps qu'elle a perdu à écrire cette bêtise elle aurait pu tout simplement écrire : "bepanthène et liniment" pfff.


----------



## LadyA. (22 Novembre 2022)

Le médecin a raison. C'est tellement ridicule ! Jamais je ne demanderai une ordonnance pour du liniment ou du mytosil par ex.
Je refuse d'entrer ds ce délire instauré par la pmi.


----------



## Griselda (22 Novembre 2022)

Hyper simple.
Les PE te donneront donc pour les fesses de bébé de la pâte à l'eau, très efficace et seule pommade autorisée sans ordonnance.
Le liminent est lui aussi à proscrire, de l'eau sur du coton est parfaitement suffisant. Depuis que je nettoie les fesses de bébé uniquement avec de l'eau mes accueillis ont beaucoup moins souvent des erythèmes.
Je peux comprendre que le medecin s'agace de passer plus de temps à faire des papiers plutôt que de soigner ses patients mais nous, les AMs, ne sommes pas responsables des injonctions politiquo sanitaires de nos PMI, CD et autres instances. 
Et donc non "voir avec les Parents" ne te permet pas légalement d'utiliser ces produits car les Parents ne sont pas Médecins.
Donc soit les Parents changent de Medecin, insiste pour qu'il joue le jeu ou ne te demande pas de transgresser la règle qui peut te coûter ton Agrément. Je rassurerais les Parents: moi aussi je trouve tout ça bien absurde mais ce n'est pas moi qui fait la loi, je la subit aussi...


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Novembre 2022)

Je n'ai jamais été confrontée à ce type de refus. 
Si c'était le cas, pas de liniment ni autre crème qui sont totalement inutiles de toute façon. 
Les parents font ce qu'ils veulent à leur domicile et moi ce que j'estime devoir faire à ce sujet dans ma pratique professionnelle.


----------



## LadyA. (22 Novembre 2022)

Pas de liniment sans autorisation car on ne sait jamais ( combien de décès ou de réaction allergique gravissime suite à l'application de ce produit à l'huile d'olive ? 😁😂), mais injecter dès 6 mois par ex un vaccin expérimental ( covid ), pas de souci .
La PMI dans toute sa royale co..erie. 😁
Bientôt une ordonnance avec liste des aliments pour pouvoir préparer les repas.
Et surtout obéir aveuglément,  c'est le plus important. 

Je suis ironique,  mais franchement...


----------



## Griselda (22 Novembre 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec toi LadyA, tout ça est probablement absurde mais je ne risque pas mon Agrément en transgressant une règle dont je serais la seule à porter les conséquences.

Surtout, si cette nouvelle règle me simplifie la vie et améliore celle de mes accueillis en évitant des produits inutiles finalement le changement peut avoir du bon.
Pas de crème solaire sans ordonnance non plus. Il y a 20 ans nous aurions été des inconsiantes de ne pas tartiner nos Loulous avant d'aller au jardin. Aujourd'hui nous découvrons avec horreur que la crème solaire, même spéciale pour bébé, est plein de cochonneries qui provoqueraient d'autre problèmes aussi grave qu'un cancer de la peau. Ouf, nous découvrons aussi que la protection la plus efficace est le vêtement et rester à l'ombre. Résultat je gagne à minima 15 minutes de jardin / sortie en troquant la crème contre un vêtement et de l'ombre + une charge mentale de ne pas me tromper de crème pour chaque enfant, de bien la remettre dans son sac à lui. Au début moi aussi j'étais perplexe mais finalement...
Donc j'explique tout ça aux PE et ils en convienne c'est surement un mal (devoir changer ses habitudes) pour un bien (celui de bébé d'abord et même pour nous les adultes c'est plus simple).


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Novembre 2022)

Je ne vois pas ce que le vaccin covid vient faire dans cette discussion. 
Liniment et autres ne sont pas interdits mais soumis à une autorisation médicale écrite. 
Point barre. 
Il n'y a pas de quoi en faire un fromage. 
Si les parents y tiennent, qu'ils voient avec un autre médecin.


----------



## Emily (22 Novembre 2022)

Ici crème solaire et liniment pas besoin d'ordonnance  avec ma PMI.


----------



## B29 (22 Novembre 2022)

Pour la crème solaire, je demande une autorisation écrite aux parents  pour l'appliquer et ils doivent l'avoir essayer sur l'enfant depuis  au moins une semaine. Pour le liniment, je n'ai jamais aimé ce produit, je trouve qu'il laisse les fesses des enfants toutes rouges. Je nettoie avec de l'eau et des  cotons "bio."


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Novembre 2022)

No comment ! je suis Ladya !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

La PMIi n'a pas à être d'accord ou pas.

Les médicaments que nous POUVONS  Et PAS DEVONS donné,  doivent faire l'objet d'une ordonnance pour un cas précis et en cours.

Pas d'ordonnance au cas où  ! Pourquoi ?  Tout simplement nous ne sommes pas formées et abilitées à poser un diagnostic.

Un registre doit être tenu et signé dès lors que l'on accepte de donner des médicaments,  à noter que même si la nouvelle CCN prévoit que l'on assimile le fait D'aider à prise un geste de la vie courante que nous sommes autorisées à faire, pour moi le flou juridique existe encore et le fait d'appliquer ou de donner un médicaments (oui monuments ou bėpanthene ) de notre propre initiative n'est pas possible.

La responsabilité pénale est engagée à chaque geste. La PMI dit pas de soucis allez y, mais ne vous soutiendra jamais en cas de soucis.

Je n'ai jamais utilisé de liniment, c'est encore une grande mode. Le pédiatre de mes enfants nous disait , de l'eau et bien sécher.

Jamais un de mes accueillis  n'a pour l'instant eu besoin de traitement.


----------



## pommedamour26 (22 Novembre 2022)

Jamais entendu parler de ça pourtant je viens de faire mon renouvellement en début d’année 
Moi je me sers de l’eau nettoyante et la crème que chaque parent me fournit celle qu’il utilise chez lui au cas j’en mets très rarement jamais eu de gros érythème fessier 
Jamais aucun parent ne m’a fourni une ordonnance pour la crème et c’est pas demandé non plus par la PMI 
Elle m’aurait dit les changements à appliquer enfin j’espère 
Moi le liniment j’aime pas trop donc je ne l’utilise pas ça n’a jamais posé de soucis


----------



## isa19 (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 perso pour créme érythème, sérum phy... les parents en début de contrat me font une lettre de décharge sur les produits d'hygiene qu'ils me donnent. Pour doliprane c'est ordonnance à jour et je refuse de donner antibio sur ordonnance (Ils doivent les donner le matin et soir).


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Novembre 2022)

Le courrier de décharge des parents n'a aucune valeur. 
Ne présentez pas cet "argument" à une puer lors d'un contrôle ou d'une visite de renouvellement.


----------



## Djune (23 Novembre 2022)

Il faut une ordonnance pour pouvoir donner des médicaments préscrits.
Il n'y en a pas besoin pour les autres produits : liniment, mytosil, pate à l'eau, le sérum physiologique  et crème solaire ne sont pas des médicaments => pas besoin d'ordonnance. 
Le bépanthène est un médicament comme le doliprane, donc il faut une ordonnance.
Pour savoir si un produit est un médicament ou pas, c'est simple, c'est marqué dessus "ce produit est médicament".


----------



## isa19 (23 Novembre 2022)

Catie6432, 
j'ai déjà 3 renouvellements et pas de soucis avec cette discussion sur cette lettre  de décharge. donc  cela doit dépendre de chaque puér.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Novembre 2022)

Re bonjour, en fait la puer ne peut pas vous dédouaner de quoique ce soit sur ce sujet, elle n'en a pas le pouvoir.

La décharge parentale ne servira à rien en cas de soucis, et là puéricultrice ne vous soutiendra sûrement pas, sa responsabilité n'est pas engagée.

Quand les crèmes demandées  ne sont pas des médicaments,  toujours s'assurer que le parent l'a utilisé sans réaction de l'enfant. 

Et surtout  on ne décide rien en cas d'eritheme , on attend que soit le parent ait commencé un traitement soit que l'enfant ait consulté. 

Le gros problème est que beaucoup se jugent aptes à diagnostiquer. (Oui on ne se trompe pas beaucoup), mais,  prudence est mère de sûreté,  ce qui est juste sur un enfant ne l'est pas pour un autre, il faut mettre un bémol sur nos instincts...


----------



## AssMat91 (26 Novembre 2022)

Dans le 91, à la formation, on nous ont dit que du liniment, l'eau nettoyante et du sérum physiologique étaient autorisés.


----------

